# Aim Help!!!



## xxsecretliesxx (Oct 17, 2004)

My aim will not let me add any buddies to my list. it alway says "One or more of the additions or modifications to your Buddy List were not able to be saved". 
I tried reinstalling aim and it still does the same problem
It will let me add buddies to an old sn..
but i will not let me add buddies to my new one.

could it have something to do with one of my firewalls? Norton Anti-virus? Help!!

Any advice would be very appreciated!!


----------

